# Mara x milk heating/steaming time



## muffs (Apr 27, 2017)

Mara x few months old, takes 2 minutes to steam milk 220mls, pressure usually 1-1.5ish. I am sure it never use to take so long, is this right? Also when I turn the steam off fully it still steams for upto 5 seconds gradually stopping i am sure it never use to do this. I am only heating milk to the point I cannot keep my hand on jug for a few seconds.

Any one else have same experience/thoughts?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

There were a few issues with this recently. @MonkeyHarris was having similar issues if memory serves me right.

@muffs - Do you have a video? Did you check if there's any blockage on the tip? (You can unscrew and clean with a needle/pin).

Check that, as this is crazy long. My Elizabeth (same steam wand, same steam tip), boiler which is half the size, take 42 seconds to steam 250ml of cold milk and bring to temperature until it's too hot to touch.


----------



## Ilias (Nov 24, 2020)

I had this once when the holes were blocked (although I was cleaning the tip after each use). I cleaned it using a metal pin and went back to normal.


----------



## muffs (Apr 27, 2017)

Thanks both for reply. I wrongly assumed soaking tip in Purley would be enough. I found a slightly large safety pin and this has helped massively, possibly too much, is there any material inside tip that can be damaged? The milk expanded twice its volume in a blink of an eye.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

muffs said:


> Thanks both for reply. I wrongly assumed soaking tip in Purley would be enough. I found a slightly large safety pin and this has helped massively, possibly too much, is there any material inside tip that can be damaged? The milk expanded twice its volume in a blink of an eye.


 If you unscrew the tip from the wand, you'll see what lies beneath 🙂


----------



## Paul_from_Oz (Sep 10, 2020)

You can get tiny brushes which are great for giving steam holes a really good clean. I bought a set of these (link below), which have been really useful. If you get in the habit of releasing a quick blast of steam religiously after each jug followed by a wipe down of the tip with a damp cloth, it it easy to keep the steam tip in good working order.

https://www.cafetto.com/sa/product/steam-tip-brush-set


----------



## muffs (Apr 27, 2017)

Thanks for the link the brushes look like a good idea. For sure I always wipe then steam. Not sure if have enlarged the hole by using a safety pin to big. The brushes will dedo be a safer way to maintain. Cheers.


----------



## Usagercoffee (Jul 31, 2021)

You can use apple cider vinegar to clean the spout, i tried it sometime ago and worked pretty well. 🙃


----------

